
Politics influences the science of Covid 19 - KKPMW
https://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2020/07/08/politics-influences-the-science-of-covid-19/
======
verdverm
I claimed we are post-science while at a social gathering over the weekend.
Showed them media numbers versus our own states Tableau based reporting site.
This is still manipulated to be misleading but not as bad. We are at normal
levels again, but hey, the governor is a politician and has no understanding
of science...

